# How do Ford Diesel or Gas Pick ups plow? Good ? stuck much?



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi fellas, I normally use my Jeep Rubicon for plowing, Drivways mostly, However I just bought a 2011 F350 lariat 6.7 Diesel pick up crew cab short bed and it really calls to me for a new plow on it and maybe expand the business, thinking 8.5 fisher vplow. The Jeep is amazing, never gets stuck even through all that snow last season. My question is are the Fords as good? I have the electric locking rear differential option and dual alternators and dual batteries and plow prep package. How is Fords 4 wheel drive system? I was always a GM guy until now and of course the Jeep, but hey a Jeep is a Jeep unstopable. I have passed pickups in my Jeep that were stuck, but that could just be the driver. Thanks for all your thoughts fellas!!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice truck there, If you plan on plowing commercially go with a 8.5 V style if you will only plow driveways then get a straight blade. Put some weight in the bed and that truck should be unstoppable.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

You shouldn't have any problem getting stuck in that beast!!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have not got my fords stuck unless they went off the road into the snow bank lol


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

How about those Michelin LTX 2 tires in the snow? Thats what the factory puts on the truck, they ride great, nice tire for street.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

ken643;1304691 said:


> How about those Michelin LTX 2 tires in the snow? Thats what the factory puts on the truck, they ride great, nice tire for street.


They leave something to be desired, like traction.

As for the truck, sounds like you'd be nuts not to plow with it. Plow away, I think you'll love it.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I was also wondering how much you can push with this truck? with my jeep I can do say 6-8 inches easy of the light fluffy stuff and maybe 5-6 of the wet give or take, so therefore I do say 3 trips or so on all my accounts for a 28 inch storm light snow. Could this new truck do it in one? its not that I dont know what pick ups can do so to speak, I did plowed with a v-10 dodge ram for a few years a while back, its just different companies have different 4 wheel drive systems, just never had a Ford 4x4 EVER, and I may have owned a diesel before but I never ever plowed with one?
Thanks guys!!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

ken643;1304790 said:


> I was also wondering how much you can push with this truck? with my jeep I can do say 6-8 inches easy of the light fluffy stuff and maybe 5-6 of the wet give or take, so therefore I do say 3 trips or so on all my accounts for a 28 inch storm light snow. Could this new truck do it in one? its not that I dont know what pick ups can do so to speak, I did plowed with a v-10 dodge ram for a few years a while back, its just different companies have different 4 wheel drive systems, just never had a Ford 4x4 EVER, and I may have owned a diesel before but I never ever plowed with one?
> Thanks guys!!


We have the same truck and i have a wide out on mine and the truck is a bulldozer and i do about 85% of my plowing in 2wd with about 2500lbs in the bed there is not much stoping the truck with all the snow last yea my 2011 was the only truck outta 25 trucks that did not end up stuck. i will say first hand this truck will move 20 inchs of snow with no problem even your videos of your jeep are badass the diesel will run circles around it. As for the 4wd it take a bit of time and distance 2 kick in for some reason, i find this this as a big down fall and can be very annoying when you need 4wd and it will not kick in. Another thing iv learned is to plow with the traction control off as it will cut power as you push snow and get you stuck, i learned this when my dad was running my truck and i was riding shotgun and could not figure out why he was having problems moving snow that i was moving easly in 2wd well turn the T/C off and boom back 2 bulldozer status. Now for the tires and rear i hands down love the eld but if you hit any dry pavement with it locked it eats the stock tires up QUICK. Also the eld seams to have a delay going on or off just like the 4wd. last thing is the tires they are ok in snow with weight with out they are junk and 4wd will be needed to move any big amount of snow.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

fatheadon1, Thank you very much for your informative post. Nice to hear from an actual owner of the same truck. I do know traction control can be a pain in the ass in snow becasue you can't power through, Seen cars with it that can't move, turn it off and away you go. But I never thought about its effects on snow plowing, very interesting. And the locking Differential wearing tires out on dry pavement, nice little tid bit, very good to know. Got any pics of your truck with plow on it? 20 inches of snow without a problem, now thats nice very nice, that cuts the 3 times i went with a jeep on a 28 inch storm to maybe one trip, this I find very interesting, something to really think about. Again I do 95% drivways, but mostly large ones and two small lots. Ytruck would be a little tight on a handfull of driveways, but would to love to cut the trips down, less time,fuel etc.... Lets hope Jersey gets hit good again this season

Thanks again!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If I can push 30-40 inches of snow with my 250 you can too!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r117/fatheadon1/new truck/?action=view&current=MAH00234.mp4 here is a video of my set up its not in snow because my dad is the lucky one that gets to run my truck while im in a loader most of the time. the truck in the video is getting bought back by ford and im leaning toward a 9'6 mvp plus on my new one and my wide out on a 05 f250 im picking up


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

grandview;1304911 said:


> If I can push 30-40 inches of snow with my 250 you can too!


you send us nj guys 30-40 inches of snow im sure we will be glad to push it, till then will just have to hear the storys from you buddy


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW, Ford bought it back, I read your other post that you have troubles with it. Glad they are working it out with you, getting a nice new truck good luck with it. If I do decide to lay out the bucks for a plow thinking a Fisher Extreme V and you can add wings to them. Once I put a new Fisher on my Jeep I really love the way it works., So Fisher is for me. What do you use for the weight in the back?

@Grandview you can push 30-40 inches per push?, WOW Thats awesome!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

ken643;1304934 said:


> WOW, Ford bought it back, I read your other post that you have troubles with it. Glad they are working it out with you, getting a nice new truck good luck with it. If I do decide to lay out the bucks for a plow thinking a Fisher Extreme V and you can add wings to them. Once I put a new Fisher on my Jeep I really love the way it works., So Fisher is for me. What do you use for the weight in the back?
> 
> @Grandview you can push 30-40 inches per push?, WOW Thats awesome!


Yea the rear blew 5 weeks ago and iv been truckless since, dealer called last week and said ummmm we put the new rear in and on the test drive #5 cylinder lost compression i said ???? ford called a few hours later and said they are working out the paperwork to buy it back. As for the plow fisher or western you cant go wrong with either as they are about the same plow except for the mounting. id go big on the plow tho do to the wheel base its helps a lot to have the wider plow when turning and the truck can take it no problem. As for weight i made a block of concrete and lifted it in and out with a skidsteer in the past i have used cinder blocks or fire wood. now i just load my spreader and im all set.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW, to bad about truck, but sounds like your on your way to a new one. Any Idea when you will get it? I assume you do mostly lots? Me its driveways, but many have the halfmoon front drive. Not sure how a 9 1/2 will go in driveways? figured I was safe with an 8 1/2. I was hoping a Vblade would take care of a driveway in one push, but I asked some of the Vpow guys and they said it doesnt, you still have to tidy it up. Hmm firewood sounds like a good idea, you are the man for information, Thanks a lot!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i find out all the details this Friday. Im gonna order it the way i want like i did this one so about 2 months. My dad runs my truck in a few lots i do with a loader. Then after they are done i do roads and driveways till i cant find anymore work. As for doing driveways you will learn real quick that the long wheel base is killer if their is any turning involved the back tires will run lawns or curbs over so when you turn. If your work is all straight shots you would be fine if not maybe stick with that beast of a jeep for now and set the ford up as a back up and maybe look for bigger work if you can find a driver you could trust.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think thats the key, look for larger work, I have a lot of straight runs, but also a lot with curved drives. And relaible good driver thats difficult, LOL


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

That new beast will do just fine providing you know what you are doing. 800 lb. ft. will move mountains, but it will also spin tires in a jiffy if you aren't easy with the go pedal. You might also want to invest in dedicated snow tires, because all that power is useless without traction. The Michelins are fine tires, they just work for **** in the snow, especially when pushing. 

Also, manually lock your hubs when you want to use 4WD. Don't depend on the ESOF system. You'll be a-okay if you spend a little on snow tires, and take care of your truck. No shifting the trans until you make a complete stop. Have fun and good luck.


----------

